# Outsourcing Order Processing



## lonestarfs (Nov 24, 2012)

We are researching outsourcing of order processing. Does anybody have any suggestions on who to or not to use and why?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Try this outfit...
http://www.orangeinformatics.com/
they, like most are in India...


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

www.dhaninfo.com

8 hours a day, 6 days a week, $900 a month

Your personal assistant for a fraction of the cost here.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

There is a huge problem that you (contractor) needs to understand: liability and lawsuit potential. 

Who is liable for an upload mistake? We all know that answer.

I did a trial with a company in Tx in 2009 & found that nearly 1/2 of the tested uploads left a "gap" that could open our company up for potential liability...be it chargebacks or for free work. With onsite employee uploaders that number decreased to less than 10% BUT did require 1 very experienced "owner" staying in office to assist the numerous questions. 

Unless things have gotten a lot better I wouldnt risk my livelyhood on "offsite" uploader. jmo


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Agreed. The one regional I do any decent amount of work for has issues keeping track of the work actually completed at the property. Boarded windows won't get billed even though my submission to them showed it was done in both writing and pictures, missing a lock here and there, etc. I'd be much more comfortable hiring an office person to sit in my office and submit orders. 



Wannabe said:


> There is a huge problem that you (contractor) needs to understand: liability and lawsuit potential.
> 
> Who is liable for an upload mistake? We all know that answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Personally I can not see paying someone for something that should be kept in house....

If this part of your operation is costing more then it should...then that should be considered in negotiations...


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

You guys are obviously not using Property Preservation Wizard. All info is sent from field to us via PPW, we go over each work order to make sure all is accurate, then to my personal office assistant in India. PPW has same questions they ask from each national (you set that up), they input info from PPW to Safeguard and others as it is in PPW. If they have a question they call and ask just like an employee in the office. Not much of a difference. Even onsite office staff needs training and makes mistakes at times!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PPC said:


> You guys are obviously not using Property Preservation Wizard. All info is sent from field to us via PPW, we go over each work order to make sure all is accurate, then to my personal office assistant in India. PPW has same questions they ask from each national (you set that up), they input info from PPW to Safeguard and others as it is in PPW. If they have a question they call and ask just like an employee in the office. Not much of a difference. Even onsite office staff needs training and makes mistakes at times!


Namaste


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

PPC said:


> You guys are obviously not using Property Preservation Wizard. All info is sent from field to us via PPW, we go over each work order to make sure all is accurate, then to my personal office assistant in India. PPW has same questions they ask from each national (you set that up), they input info from PPW to Safeguard and others as it is in PPW. If they have a question they call and ask just like an employee in the office. Not much of a difference. Even onsite office staff needs training and makes mistakes at times!


Agreed..


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

Outsourcing is lazy in my opinion. Stuff of that nature should fully be kept in house. There have been nights where I worked on bids all day, then stayed up all night processing orders. That is all just part of this game. Either hire someone and train them properly to process your orders, or do it yourself. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

Reputable ohio based order processing company is The Taylor Shop owned by Chuck Taylor. He has been in the industry for 15 plus years and has a staff of updaters in house. He is a little more pricey that most others but he offers much more bang for your buck than any of the others that I've seen. He is geared for higher volume contractors but has recently "Taylored" offerings for lower volume contractors as well.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Isn't he the son-in-law of Safegourd owner/CEO?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

...and if he is? What could possibly go wrong?!? LOL! This industry is so ridiculous...


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

I still think processing needs to be kept in house. ALWAYS. I refuse to relinquish control of my money (i.e photos) to someone I do not know and have never met, and most times cannot even speak proper English. Sure, it makes your life easier, until they eff up big time, which always happens eventually. Just saying... :vs_coffee:


----------



## ABSOLUTEPPS (May 25, 2016)

Hello! 

I completely understand your concerns with outsourcing processing

It is the control of each contractor to decide whether they outsource or not. I know many companies it essential to their survival to utilize outsourcing. They can still have all the control with quality control, price lists, and deciding what photos should be uploaded all together but the nitty gritty of each different system to enter information, label photos, enter bids, provide cost estimator can be done by someone more experience and quicker. 

At the end of the day it is up to each contractor to decide what is best for them! 

All the best!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Is that an ad?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

As the owl said on the Tootsie Pop commercial-

"I don't know. Let's find out."

Absolutepps, how is it "essential" to a contractor for their survival to utilize outsourcing. I like examples.

Out of curiosity, what is your opinion on the current state of the preservation industry?


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

Sure, you can speak English.
Sure, you can process.
Sure, you can do bids using repairbase or Xactware.

BUT what is your actual knowledge of the P&P business? How do you choose which photos to upload or trash? Do you know what items discounts can be applied to on bids and which ones should remain with no discount given due to material costs or extra labor needed? What makes you so "essential" to us? Why do we need you? 

Outsourcing is something I really feel strongly against so I am curious as to your answers to those questions. Tell me why I would need you.


----------

